# Mountain-Hawg Rainbow for smoking-NOW SMOKED Q-View



## mountainhawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Been several years since I caught a rainbow this big while I have caught browns exceeding this recently. My possibilities are endless but I probably will smoke one fillet. The other will be cut into chunks and deep fried per wife. I thought about lox but it's not quite thick enough.Probably will go for smoking it. Freezing it now to kill the baddies. 

This fish was caught on a part of the river several miles from where trout are stocked and it had no hatchery scars. Native? Not sure, but a good possibility. We do get native born rainbows and brookies but it's mainly the browns that attain good size here.    













Bow (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013






Scales were tared for the bowl













Bow (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013


















Bow (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang, that looks good. Send me some, please!?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's one fine looking trout! Looking forward to the smoked pictures!


----------



## lanehooker (Apr 9, 2013)

Its seems very interesting. How did you catch them..? Because I find very difficult to catch them.

http://www.lacoteimmo.com/prix-de-l-immo/location/pays/france.htm


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lanehooker said:


> Its seems very interesting. How did you catch them..? Because I find very difficult to catch them.
> 
> http://www.lacoteimmo.com/prix-de-l-immo/location/pays/france.htm


In winter and spring, I use night crawlers and small spinners. In early summer I use flies. The rainbow above was caught on a large fat night crawler on a size 8 hook on 4# test line. It takes some practice to catch trout, but the biggest things are patience, light line, light sinkers (split shot), light rod and reel, fish early or late in the day fishing, knowing where they like to lay in a stream followed by more patience.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks fabulous!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice Rainbow!!

Judging by the color of the flesh, I would say it has been in the wild for a couple years.

Bear


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

Good looking fish! Biggish rainbow for mainland Australia ,average for Tasmania! Browns are bigger here ,plenty of fluff chuckers (fly fisherman) & others chase them in the southern states.Lovely colour.

Those little hard bodies in trout colours by Rebel, Tilstan or Nilsmaster used to get me a few fish if I wasnt picking flies out of bushes & highstepping around brown or tiger snakes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moikel*
> 
> ,plenty of fluff chuckers









   I love it!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Good looking fish! Biggish rainbow for mainland Australia ,average for Tasmania! Browns are bigger here ,plenty of fluff chuckers (fly fisherman) & others chase them in the southern states.Lovely colour.
> 
> Those little hard bodies in trout colours by Rebel, Tilstan or Nilsmaster used to get me a few fish if I wasnt picking flies out of bushes & highstepping around brown or tiger snakes.


Thanks!

Got to get some trout in NZ when I was in Operation Deep Freeze for two years back in the '60's and stopped in NZ on the way down to the ice. I had read you all in OZ had some really nice fish in the south. Up here in the mountains, no poisonous water snakes and just a few copper heads and mountain rattlers that are no big concern with waders on. Only when reaching around the rocks and boulders that line our streams and rivers do we have to be careful.  

"Fluff Chuckers"- good one


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

New Zealand has outstanding trout fishing both Islands better than Australia.Its much colder & way more Alpine in the South Island. No Snakes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. A big trout out of one of our hydro dams or similiar lake would be 5 pound & up brown only. Best I did in creeks was 4 pound & he was an old fish. Thick bankside brush, pretty snaky in spring.Waders a plus

Tasmania different story.Alpine lakes + sea run trout.

My fishing now mostly salt since I sold cabin in mountains.













IMG_0187.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

IMG_0308.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 10, 2013






Less snakes but the odd critter to still remind you that just because your human dont mean you are always top of the food chain.I am 6 foot tall & 220 pounds on a good day. He was just under  1000 pounds. I didnt catch it ,just rescued the jaws because its a bit of local fishing legend that I didnt want to see thrown away. Tiger shark.

Dont mean to hijack your thread ,just thought as a fisherman you might be interested. MICK


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

nothing wrong with smoked trout.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Have ribs and jerky to do this weekend so plan on smoking the trout next weekend after a small brine and dry out in the fridge. I will post Q-View here for sure. I kind'a screwed the pooch by skinning both fillets. Should have kept the skin on the slab I'll smoke. It's ok I believe, I have Todd's mats to place it on so that will work for support.  

Love your post Moikel, You did not hijack the thread, it's about fishing mostly and you just joined in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Have ribs and jerky to do this weekend so plan on smoking the trout next weekend after a small brine and dry out in the fridge. I will post Q-View here for sure. I kind'a screwed the pooch by skinning both fillets. Should have kept the skin on the slab I'll smoke. It's ok I believe, I have Todd's mats to place it on so that will work for support.
> 
> Love your post Moikel, You did not hijack the thread, it's about fishing mostly and you just joined in.


You'll be in good shape, since you'll be using Todd's mats. They will keep the fillets from sticking & falling apart. They will smoke much better without the skin on them anyway, since there won't be anything between the smoke & the flesh.

Bear


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 20, 2013)

The incredible shrinking and color changing trout fillet!

Thawed out the fillet and the red changed to a normal pinkish color and shrunk down a bit. I used Bears salmon brine:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview  and cut it down a bit due to the single and now skinny trout fillet:













Trout (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Dried it off and went for the pellicile, the fillet shrunk some more!:













Trout (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Smoked with Alder dust today and pulled at 143F:













Smoked Trout (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Gots to love the Q-Mats:













Smoked Trout (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Now wrapped up and will eat tomorrow. Sample tasting was a little salty (should have brined 2-3 hrs vice 31/2 hours due to fillet thinness) but very good to excellent taste!!!!! I think

next time I will use store bought salmon and brush lightly with honey pre smoke.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 21, 2013)

24 Hours later (after smoke), the fish settled out and is excellent. A tiny bit salty but not bad at all. A splash of honey lightly brushed over the top pre-smoke would have been the best of all finishing touches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks good Hawg!!!

You're right a little shorter time would be better, because of how thin the fillets are.

Bear


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Got to get some trout in NZ when I was in Operation Deep Freeze for two years back in the '60's and stopped in NZ on the way down to the ice. I had read you all in OZ had some really nice fish in the south. Up here in the mountains, no poisonous water snakes and just a few copper heads and mountain rattlers that are no big concern with waders on. Only when reaching around the rocks and boulders that line our streams and rivers do we have to be careful.
> 
> "Fluff Chuckers"- good one


IF ?? I got the tech stuff right there should be a clip of some NZ fluf chucking for you . Some prettt good fish & some very talented fisherman.


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2013)

I did it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I am not sure where in NZ its filmed just thought you might get a kick out of it.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Been several years since I caught a rainbow this big while I have caught browns exceeding this recently. My possibilities are endless but I probably will smoke one fillet. The other will be cut into chunks and deep fried per wife. I thought about lox but it's not quite thick enough.Probably will go for smoking it. Freezing it now to kill the baddies. 

This fish was caught on a part of the river several miles from where trout are stocked and it had no hatchery scars. Native? Not sure, but a good possibility. We do get native born rainbows and brookies but it's mainly the browns that attain good size here.    













Bow (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013






Scales were tared for the bowl













Bow (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013


















Bow (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 9, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang, that looks good. Send me some, please!?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's one fine looking trout! Looking forward to the smoked pictures!


----------



## lanehooker (Apr 9, 2013)

Its seems very interesting. How did you catch them..? Because I find very difficult to catch them.

http://www.lacoteimmo.com/prix-de-l-immo/location/pays/france.htm


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lanehooker said:


> Its seems very interesting. How did you catch them..? Because I find very difficult to catch them.
> 
> http://www.lacoteimmo.com/prix-de-l-immo/location/pays/france.htm


In winter and spring, I use night crawlers and small spinners. In early summer I use flies. The rainbow above was caught on a large fat night crawler on a size 8 hook on 4# test line. It takes some practice to catch trout, but the biggest things are patience, light line, light sinkers (split shot), light rod and reel, fish early or late in the day fishing, knowing where they like to lay in a stream followed by more patience.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks fabulous!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice Rainbow!!

Judging by the color of the flesh, I would say it has been in the wild for a couple years.

Bear


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

Good looking fish! Biggish rainbow for mainland Australia ,average for Tasmania! Browns are bigger here ,plenty of fluff chuckers (fly fisherman) & others chase them in the southern states.Lovely colour.

Those little hard bodies in trout colours by Rebel, Tilstan or Nilsmaster used to get me a few fish if I wasnt picking flies out of bushes & highstepping around brown or tiger snakes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moikel*
> 
> ,plenty of fluff chuckers









   I love it!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Good looking fish! Biggish rainbow for mainland Australia ,average for Tasmania! Browns are bigger here ,plenty of fluff chuckers (fly fisherman) & others chase them in the southern states.Lovely colour.
> 
> Those little hard bodies in trout colours by Rebel, Tilstan or Nilsmaster used to get me a few fish if I wasnt picking flies out of bushes & highstepping around brown or tiger snakes.


Thanks!

Got to get some trout in NZ when I was in Operation Deep Freeze for two years back in the '60's and stopped in NZ on the way down to the ice. I had read you all in OZ had some really nice fish in the south. Up here in the mountains, no poisonous water snakes and just a few copper heads and mountain rattlers that are no big concern with waders on. Only when reaching around the rocks and boulders that line our streams and rivers do we have to be careful.  

"Fluff Chuckers"- good one


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

New Zealand has outstanding trout fishing both Islands better than Australia.Its much colder & way more Alpine in the South Island. No Snakes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. A big trout out of one of our hydro dams or similiar lake would be 5 pound & up brown only. Best I did in creeks was 4 pound & he was an old fish. Thick bankside brush, pretty snaky in spring.Waders a plus

Tasmania different story.Alpine lakes + sea run trout.

My fishing now mostly salt since I sold cabin in mountains.













IMG_0187.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## moikel (Apr 10, 2013)

IMG_0308.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 10, 2013






Less snakes but the odd critter to still remind you that just because your human dont mean you are always top of the food chain.I am 6 foot tall & 220 pounds on a good day. He was just under  1000 pounds. I didnt catch it ,just rescued the jaws because its a bit of local fishing legend that I didnt want to see thrown away. Tiger shark.

Dont mean to hijack your thread ,just thought as a fisherman you might be interested. MICK


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

nothing wrong with smoked trout.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 11, 2013)

Have ribs and jerky to do this weekend so plan on smoking the trout next weekend after a small brine and dry out in the fridge. I will post Q-View here for sure. I kind'a screwed the pooch by skinning both fillets. Should have kept the skin on the slab I'll smoke. It's ok I believe, I have Todd's mats to place it on so that will work for support.  

Love your post Moikel, You did not hijack the thread, it's about fishing mostly and you just joined in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Have ribs and jerky to do this weekend so plan on smoking the trout next weekend after a small brine and dry out in the fridge. I will post Q-View here for sure. I kind'a screwed the pooch by skinning both fillets. Should have kept the skin on the slab I'll smoke. It's ok I believe, I have Todd's mats to place it on so that will work for support.
> 
> Love your post Moikel, You did not hijack the thread, it's about fishing mostly and you just joined in.


You'll be in good shape, since you'll be using Todd's mats. They will keep the fillets from sticking & falling apart. They will smoke much better without the skin on them anyway, since there won't be anything between the smoke & the flesh.

Bear


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 20, 2013)

The incredible shrinking and color changing trout fillet!

Thawed out the fillet and the red changed to a normal pinkish color and shrunk down a bit. I used Bears salmon brine:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview  and cut it down a bit due to the single and now skinny trout fillet:













Trout (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Dried it off and went for the pellicile, the fillet shrunk some more!:













Trout (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Smoked with Alder dust today and pulled at 143F:













Smoked Trout (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Gots to love the Q-Mats:













Smoked Trout (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 20, 2013






Now wrapped up and will eat tomorrow. Sample tasting was a little salty (should have brined 2-3 hrs vice 31/2 hours due to fillet thinness) but very good to excellent taste!!!!! I think

next time I will use store bought salmon and brush lightly with honey pre smoke.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 21, 2013)

24 Hours later (after smoke), the fish settled out and is excellent. A tiny bit salty but not bad at all. A splash of honey lightly brushed over the top pre-smoke would have been the best of all finishing touches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks good Hawg!!!

You're right a little shorter time would be better, because of how thin the fillets are.

Bear


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Got to get some trout in NZ when I was in Operation Deep Freeze for two years back in the '60's and stopped in NZ on the way down to the ice. I had read you all in OZ had some really nice fish in the south. Up here in the mountains, no poisonous water snakes and just a few copper heads and mountain rattlers that are no big concern with waders on. Only when reaching around the rocks and boulders that line our streams and rivers do we have to be careful.
> 
> "Fluff Chuckers"- good one


IF ?? I got the tech stuff right there should be a clip of some NZ fluf chucking for you . Some prettt good fish & some very talented fisherman.


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2013)

I did it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I am not sure where in NZ its filmed just thought you might get a kick out of it.


----------

